
We start work late as we grow older - ahanjura
After looking at my 10 year old daughter going to school today, I was wondering how my &quot;work&quot; timings have got late as I have grown older. In school, my first class started at 8:40am, in college at 10:30am and now at 11:30am.
======
PaulHoule
you live in LA?

